# Need suggestions on 3 prime lenses



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ive been eye balling 3 prime lenses but what im not sure of is if i were to get all 3 of them or even 2, if my choices would be redundant or not recommended. Here are the ones ive been looking at:

Canon EF 35mm f/2 $299
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM $349
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM $379

My ultimate goal is to eventually use these at family and friends senior pics/weddings/anniversarys/etc. events. Of course, when i get good at it!  I just dont want to spend on something and regret later wishing i would of gotten something else.

I have a Canon T1i camera, so i shoot with a cropped sensor. Any suggestions or recommendations are greatly appreciated. 

If you think im an "idiot and dont know what im doing", _save your breath_, my wife lets me know that already!


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a thriving used lens market and should you decide one of the three no longer suits you, you can always sell.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 3, 2010)

Then I should search for these used? Any places you could recommend?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't used that 35mm, but I have the other two.  I don't think you will regret buying them.


PS -

KmH was saying that if you changed your mind, they would be easy to sell, not necessarily that you should buy them used.

Of course, you could probably save a little buying them used - I just like new stuff, lol.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^Could you possibly post some sample shots with your lenses. I wanna get a sense of what pics will look like. Perferable no PP work done on them.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 3, 2010)

CoRNDoG R6 said:


> Perferable no PP work done on them.



Don't have any, lol.  I shoot RAW, so everything has at least a little PP.
(I generally don't do much though.)

Here are a few, but I certainly wouldn't base whether or not you get the lenses on these pictures...

50mm
IMG_7848 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
.44 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


85mm
Self Portrait on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Tamera and Sarah on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_8062 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Honestly, they are both great lenses.

edit
And my current avatar is taken with the 50mm and has the 85mm in it, lol.

edit...  ^^^ Not my current avatar anymore.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice pics! Thanks for the samples!

Ok, since they are all fixed focal lenses, they really wouldn't be overlapping each other if I decided to get all 3 right? I'm really set on the 50mm for sure, but I might be flipping a coin on the 35mm or 85mm. I might have to search for more samples of the 85mm and some of the 35mm and compare what I want to achieve.

So let me see if I understand this. The 35mm will get me a wide shot at a distant space. And the 85mm will get me a tight shot also at a distant space, right?


----------



## bahandi (Feb 3, 2010)

35 will get you wider, while 85 will be tighter.

If you're set on the 50, I would say to use that focal length as your "standard". Then, figure out what you want more; wider or longer.

Personally, I would choose the 35 for the wider angle. Having to back up because you can't get everyone in the frame is a little annoying, not to mention hazardous to people behind you, haha.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking at flickr samples of the 35mm, i notice its mostly used for landscape photography.


----------



## Tyger (Feb 4, 2010)

Just get the 50mm first. Shoot for awhile and you will get your answer. If you find yourself backing up to take a picture, the 35 will be your next lens. If you find yourself moving forward, your next lens will be a 85mm.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^Good stuff! Im actually looking on ebay right now for fairly used 50mm lenses. They are going for about $160, but bidding is still going on.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 4, 2010)

I would consider another strategy: buy the Tamron 17mm to 50mm f/2.8 zoom lens, and thereby cover the entire 17 to 50mm range in ONE lightweight, compact,quality zoom lens. This lens seems to have a slightly better record of reliability than the 18-50mm Sigma,and this will give you all of your social photography focal lengths in one lens; great for birthday parties, weddings, graduations, anywhere you are indoors and must shoot at normal,indoor distances with a 1.6x Canon. Then, go right from that to the 85/1.8, which is a dynamite lens--small,light,fast-focusing,and not intimidating to people. When you point the Canon 85/1.8 at a nervous person, it doesn't have what I refer to as "the bazooka effect" where people run for cover! It is also wide-aperture, so it will focus in lower lighting than most lenses--good for stage shows, people at podiums 30-40 feet away, not tool bad for sideline football, just one heck of a doggone good lens for any Canon shooter, at a really fair price.

As far as prime lenses on 1.6x go....35 is not "that wide"...I prefer a 24mm lens as an indoor prime lens for closer range shooting....35x1.6=56mm, and that is, quite frankly, too narrow a field of view in "real-world" situations...it just does not work out quite right.

On the other hand, a 35mm effective focal length lens on 35mm film or "full-frame" covers or subtends about 1 foot for every foot back from the subject indoors....so on a group of people that is eight feet wide, you can shoot that while being only about 8 feet back on FILM. With 24mm  x 1.6 FOV, you have about a 38mm lens,give or take, so you need to be about 10 feet away to encompass a 10 foot wide group or a scene that is ten feet wide. BUUUUUUT, you actually have a zoom lens, a 17-50mm f/2.8 for this, which makes a prime 24 or prime 28 or prime 35mm...redundant.

So, that's why I'm saying look at one of the 16-50, 17-50,or 18-50mm f/2.8 lenses from Tokina,Tamron,or Sigma: it kills a lot of birds, with one stone.


----------



## Dao (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the Tamron 17-50mm F/2.8 lens and that is what I use mainly with my 40D.

This photo was taken with the Tamron. (Sorry, it is processed)








And I usually carry the Tamron lens with one prime.  It could be 100mm or 85mm.  I have the 50mm F/1.8 MK1, but that stay at home most of the time.

Here is a shot that I took with the EF 85mm F/1.8







I do own few prime lenses such as 14mm, 50mm, 85mm and 100mm.  And I use 85mm and 100mm (because it is my macro lens) the most.  If I want to go wider, I will take my 14mm.  For daily walk around or indoor birthday party and stuff, it will be my Tamron 17-50mm. (with flash of course)

And the Tamron 17-50mm is a pretty sharp lens.  The only draw back is it is not a fast AF lens with compares with the Canon USM lens.  Although it is not fast, but it is not slow neither!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 4, 2010)

The 35mm F2, isn't a highly regarded lens.  Not many people using that one.
The 50mm F1.4 and the 85mm F1.8 are both great lenses, especially for the price.  Maybe two of the best 'bang for your buck' lenses in the Canon line up.



> Looking at flickr samples of the 35mm, i notice its mostly used for landscape photography.


Yes, but does it say what type of camera is used?  35mm (focal length) is sort of wide on a 35mm film camera but it's not very wide on a camera like yours (crop factor).  

I agree with what Derrel has recommended.  Something like the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 would be a great lens for the type of shooting you mentioned.  It's relatively inexpensive and has pretty good performance.  I own it and use it often.


----------



## wheresnifty (Feb 4, 2010)

i would probably go with the 85mm f/1.8 and add a 50mm f/1.8 as well.  the 50mm is only $100 and you will have 2 good ranges in primes... if you like the 50mm, then you can move up the the 1.4 later.  

 try searching keh.com for used gear.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

I love it! Great info and sample guys. This is exactly what I was looking for, suggestions and recommendations. I'm gonna look into that Tamron lens for sure.

*Edit: I'm seeing 2 versions of this 17-50 Tamron lens, XR Di II and the XR Di II VR, which one are you guys talking about?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 4, 2010)

I think you mean VC.  It stands for Vibration Compensation...it's their version of Nikon's VR and Canon's IS.  

The VC version is quite new, I don't know anyone who owns it yet.  If it's not too much more expensive, I'd got for it.

*edit*
It's $176 more than the non VC version. (VC version currently has a $25 rebate at B&H)
That's pretty tempting, but you are getting closer to the price of the Canon EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS, which is an absolutely suburb lens.


----------



## usayit (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree.. with the 35mm being an under performer.  I am actually quite surprised that it still exists in the current lineup.  IIRC, it was once the "kit" before zooms were generally accepted in the  market.    (lenses I've gravitated towards on EOS: 24L, 50 f/1.4, 50 f/1.8, 85 f/1.8, 135mm f/2L)

On a different system (1.3x crop), I would think in terms of pairs instead.  For me, I found composition decisions to be a lot faster when I'm consider "this one or that one" rather than a choice of three.  In general, I choose between these two:
*) 24mm and 50mm
*) 35mm and 75mm (on occasion a 90mm).

If I were in your shoes, I would seriously consider the Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 paired with the 50mm f/1.4 and save the rest of the cash.  Shoot for a while and see where you feel a third lens might suit you best; longer (85mm f/1.8, 100m f/2.8 macro) or shorter (24mmL)


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Dang it! Now I got more options! :meh: Thats good though! Now I'm begining to norrow down the choices I really need instead of a long list if lenses. Ill definetly be doing some reading and reasearch on your guys suggestions.


----------



## Dao (Feb 4, 2010)

Check out some lens review sites such as ...

www.slrgear.com
Welcome to Photozone!


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ive been  using Canon Digital SLR Camera & Lens Reviews and Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ to look at reviews. But ill also check out those that you mentioned Dao.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

CoRNDoG R6 said:


> Ive been  using Canon Digital SLR Camera & Lens Reviews [...]



That's always the first place I check too.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Will the Tamron 17-50 lens XR Di II produce a similar bokeh of the 50mm 1.4.? Thats what im wondering?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

CoRNDoG R6 said:


> I'm really set on the 50mm for sure


Good choice.




CoRNDoG R6 said:


> but I might be flipping a coin on the 35mm or 85mm. I might have to search for more samples of the 85mm and some of the 35mm and compare what I want to achieve.



85mm wins for me.  I prefer long instead of wide though, personal preference.

I like to get close - head shots and the like.  Not sure what I would do with a wide lens...

...Though, I do need one.  50mm is the widest I have.


----------



## Dao (Feb 4, 2010)

The Tamron Bokeh ...  This may not be a good example..








But I really like the Bokeh from the 85mm F/1.8


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Im new to this stuff, so i just figured that my T1i has a cropped sensor. Would it be wise to go with a lower mm lens to get closer to the 50mm lens. In other words, to compensate for not being a full frame? Or just stick with getting the 50mm? Or any other prime lens for that matter?

Sorry about all these questions, i just want to be informed on whats my best choices. thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

What lenses do you have now, and what do you like/not like about them?


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Standard kits that are in my signature, 55-250mm and 18-55mm. I want the sharpness of the prime lens and the bokeh effect they give. At its widest point, my 18-55mm lens will only allow a 3.5 apeture. It really doesnt give me the effect i see alot and want.

My 55-250mm is nice for when i go take action pictures, i can follow the action from a distance and be prepared for it when it passes me by. But other than that, i find this lens to be useful for landscapes only, and i think thats boring!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

Were you planing on buying all of them, or just one or two?

The 50 & the 85 are must have lenses, IMO.

Not having zoom isn't that bad.  You get used to it fast.

Primes are generally faster, better & cheaper than the zooms that it would take to cover the same range.

Walking isn't as hard as it sounds.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, im leaning towards these 2 primes, 50 and 85. Im just checking out how more or less i will see out of these lenses by doing the math for a cropped sensor. At 1.6x, that 50mm will be like an 80mm on my cam, and the 85mm wil be like a 136mm. At those distances, looks like im gonna be shouting at my subjects to pose a certain form! :raisedbrow:


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

CoRNDoG R6 said:


> Yeah, im leaning towards these 2 primes, 50 and 85. Im just checking out how more or less i will see out of these lenses by doing the math for a cropped sensor. At 1.6x, that 50mm will be like an 80mm on my cam, and the 85mm wil be like a 136mm. At those distances, looks like im gonna be shouting at my subjects to pose a certain form! :raisedbrow:



Compare it to the lenses you have already.  the 50 will be just like your 18-55 (at the long end) - just better & sharper (and faster).  

The 85 will be a little longer than that.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

If you really need it, and can wait till tomorrow - I can shoot a comparison series for you.  50 & 85.  So you can get a feel for the field of view and all that.  I would do it tonight, but Fringe comes on soon, lol.

I'll even do different apertures for you, lol.  Wide open, f/4, f/8 - that should be sufficient.


----------



## usayit (Feb 4, 2010)

Focal length not only impacts the distance to subject (to bring things closer or farther)  They impact how space is portrayed in a frame.  IMO, 50 and 85mm paired together can be limiting because both compress space to different degrees.  That's more important than whether or not you have to shout at your subjects.  Opposite to telephotos, Wide angles tend to expand spaces.  Furthermore, you should also know how DOF is impacted by your choice of focal length.

Some journalists/street photogs like to talk in terms of story-telling (expansion of space + deeper DOF) versus subject focal lengths (compression + shallower DOF).  

Also remember... you can hand hold a wide angle lens at slower shutter speeds than telephotos.  

There's a precise reason why I paired those two sets of focal lengths together.....


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> If you really need it, and can wait till tomorrow - I can shoot a comparison series for you. 50 & 85. So you can get a feel for the field of view and all that. I would do it tonight, but Fringe comes on soon, lol.
> 
> I'll even do different apertures for you, lol. Wide open, f/4, f/8 - that should be sufficient.


 
That would be awesome! I can definetly wait. Im still doing research, so im not pulling the trigger on any of these yet.


----------



## Dao (Feb 4, 2010)

You know, as for the Field of View.  You can try it yourself and see what 50mm and 85mm looks like in the viewfinder.  Just use your standard zoom lens and set the lens to 50mm and use the telephoto lens and set it as 85mm.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, i was messing around with that concept awhile ago. Since its dark outside, i might have to try this outside walking around tomorrow to get a better grasp of it. 

But am i correct in the fact that with a cropped sensor camera, like my T1i, the lens original mm does not stay true?


----------



## Dao (Feb 4, 2010)

The focal length will not change.  It is that your sensor only use the center portion of the image circle projected by the lens.   So the end result is smaller field of view.

And you do not really need to worry about it.  Just look at the viewfinder and see if the Field of View is fine with you.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

> But am i correct in the fact that with a cropped sensor camera, like my T1i, the lens original mm does not stay true?


You are probably reading a lot about the 'crop factor' etc.  As mentioned, the focal length of the lens does not change, the crop factor is simply a comparison from 35mm (or full frame) to cameras like yous.  So unless you have a full frame (or 35mm film) camera...don't worry about the crop factor.  50mm will always be 50mm....and it will always look the same through your camera.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 6, 2010)

OK, as promised - comparison shots.  Probably not the best, but it should work.
Pay attention to the keyboard and the background clutter.
Focus was on the label for all of them, though it looks like I missed it a little on the 50mm f/1.4 one - the corner of the keyboard looks sharper.

edit
Oh yeah - ZERO PP done on these.  Everything was at the Lightroom defaults.

Camera was in the same place for all 6 pictures (on a tripod).  Sensor to bottle distance was exactly 60 inches (5 feet).

The speaker is about 2 feet behind the bottle, and the other stuff is about 3 feet behind it.

50mm f/1.4





all sizes

50mm f/4




all sizes

50mm f/8




all sizes

85mm f/1.8




all sizes

85mm f/4




all sizes

85mm f/8




all sizes


Posted small ones for faster loading - go to the link under each picture to see the bigger one.


----------



## Dao (Feb 6, 2010)

hahaha .. for some reasons, I expect you will have a beer in the photos.  LOL


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 6, 2010)

You know me well.  :lmao:


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome! Great shots! Now I have to decide on clicking the links or going to the store to buy a six pack of beer!   I think I'm gonna go for these 2 lenses, 50mm and 85mm, and just get a flash instead of a third lens. 

Thanks for your time and the samples. Those pics are sharp!


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 6, 2010)

What camera did you use?


----------



## usayit (Feb 6, 2010)

Shooting a small bottle with two mild telephotos are going to be quite different from shooting people...  Both are good lenses but just something to consider.

There's a reason why the 24-70 is a popular for wedding photogs.  Its not only fast but you have both a 24mm and 70mm in your focal range.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 6, 2010)

CoRNDoG R6 said:


> Those pics are sharp!



I think I missed the focus a little on the 50mm wide open one (it's very apparent on the full size one), but I was very happy with the sharpness of the 85 wide open.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 6, 2010)

usayit said:


> Shooting a small bottle with two mild telephotos are going to be quite different from shooting people...  Both are good lenses but just something to consider.
> 
> There's a reason why the 24-70 is a popular for wedding photogs.  Its not only fast but you have both a 24mm and 70mm in your focal range.



So what are you trying to say? That the 50mm and 85mm are more for posed/portrait pictures and that the 24-70mm would be more Ideal for moving around and catching the ambient feel of the event?


----------



## wescobts (Feb 6, 2010)

I like to think on the wide side of it, I would have gone with the 35mm. I'm hard pressed to get my 35 off my camera, to me it's the "bees knees"  The 85mm is a stellar lens and am looking to get one myself, so really all options are good, I can also see getting the flash, a much needed piece of equipment. Safe journey


----------



## usayit (Feb 6, 2010)

CoRNDoG R6 said:


> So what are you trying to say? That the 50mm and 85mm are more for posed/portrait pictures and that the 24-70mm would be more Ideal for moving around and catching the ambient feel of the event?



This is what I am saying (previously posted in this thread):



usayit said:


> Focal length not only impacts the distance to subject (to bring things closer or farther)  They impact how space is portrayed in a frame.  IMO, 50 and 85mm paired together can be limiting because both compress space to different degrees.  That's more important than whether or not you have to shout at your subjects.  Opposite to telephotos, Wide angles tend to expand spaces.  Furthermore, you should also know how DOF is impacted by your choice of focal length.
> 
> Some journalists/street photogs like to talk in terms of story-telling (expansion of space + deeper DOF) versus subject focal lengths (compression + shallower DOF).
> 
> ...



I didn't recommend the 24-70 in your case... I said 



> There's a reason why the 24-70 is a popular for wedding photogs. Its not only fast but you have both a 24mm and 70mm in your focal range.



Key point is that both wide and medium telephotos are in the focal range (both story telling and portrait/subject).  The original post asked if there was redundancy in your selection.  I am pointing it out.

Please don't take this post the wrong way... (nothing intended).  Just feel like I'm repeating myself.


----------

